
AWS EMR 5.24.0 released. Spark 2.4.2 and MXNet 1.4.0 updates - groodt
https://docs.aws.amazon.com/emr/latest/ReleaseGuide/emr-release-5x.html#emr-5240-relnotes
======
baeschtl
Would be great if they finally would switch to use Scala 2.12 with Spark

